# code for endoscopic mucosal resection



## ChristineA (Nov 23, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the procedure code is for a colon with endoscopic mucosal resection is for medicare. I billed 45390 and they denied the claim saying it is invalid for date of service which is 09/2015. 
Thank-you


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 23, 2015)

code was new as of 1/1/15 so its still valid. Are you sure it wasn't the diagnosis they were referring to? You used an icd-9 code correct? It could always be a error on the payer side so you might want to call and have them take a look.


----------



## cedwards (Nov 24, 2015)

*EMR Code for Medicare*

Medicare does not recognize the 45390 code right now so if you are billing this for a Medicare patient you must bill CPT code G6021.

See page 7 of this link http://gi.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/395-005PNQ_14-6-CPT_Coding_Updates_FINAL.pdf


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 24, 2015)

cedwards said:


> Medicare does not recognize the 45390 code right now so if you are billing this for a Medicare patient you must bill CPT code G6021.
> 
> See page 7 of this link http://gi.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/395-005PNQ_14-6-CPT_Coding_Updates_FINAL.pdf



I completely missed the Medicare part. I should have remembered to check for G codes


----------



## ChristineA (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank-you I had looked through G codes and couldn't find anything but did not want to use unlisted without asking for help first. Again thank you both for your time.


----------



## Angelia427 (Dec 29, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck getting medicare to pay the G6021 For the colonoscopy EMR.


----------

